# Can you show a rabbit without a pedigree?



## AliceBunny (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi! Sorry for the super uninformed questions, I don't know anything about rabbit shows. 

I recently got a new male bunny named Sparky who is a red mini rex. I adopted him from his breeder as a pet and didn't get any pedigree or anything because I wasn't interested in having one. He is a purebred mini rex though and the breeder said he has a nice coat and conformation but he is very small so she decided she didn't want him in her breeding program. 

I was wondering if there's any sort of "for fun" categories when showing rabbits that I could show him in just to have the experience, or is it totally limited just to purebred rabbits with pedigrees?

He has an ear tattoo so I'm not sure if he was shown before or if she just did it to all of her rabbits. His tattoo says "Sparky" lol


----------



## majorv (Dec 4, 2015)

You don't need a pedigree to show in ARBA rabbit shows. You do need an ear tattoo, which he has. You can check the ARBA website for shows in your area. He does also need to be intact (not fixed) to show also.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 5, 2015)

Not many shows have fun or pet classes, and most are aimed at kids. Some ag fairs might have pet classes, but it can vary. You can show in ARBA shows, but do have to meet the breed requirements (if he is small, the minimum weight could be an issue).
If you wanted something fun to do with him, look into Rabbit Hopping or agility. The breed, sex, size etc of the rabbit doesn't matter, and both purebred and mixed breeds can compete (some clubs do require them to be spayed or neutered though).


----------

